# Canadian Home Birthers



## YikesBaby

Hi ladies, 

At the suggestion of Gaiagirl, I thought I would create a thread for Canadian gals who are planning a home birth... whatever stage you are at, we'd love to have you here! 

This will be a place to air thoughts about planning a home birth in Canada, to discuss preparation for the big day, and to hear stories from ladies who've done it and have wisdom to share. 

I am planning a HB for my first baby at the end of January. 

My current questions/concerns are: 

- What if I need to be transferred to hospital and there is a big storm? 
- What if my MW has a hard time getting to me because of a storm?
- The MW has only two pools that can be loaned out - should I buy/rent one eslewhere?? What if she doesn't have it when I need it?
- Will my floor support a pool?
- Is it a bad idea to have the baby in our bedroom (which has light gray carpeting)?

I am sure I will have a million more questions as the time gets closer... :thumbup:


----------



## Lady_Venom

I'm glad you made this thread! I was originally planning on a birthing centre natural birth but unfortunately where I live, the centre doesn't support water births SO...home birth it is because they are not forcing me to be confined to stirrups and have total control of my birth.

I am very excited. I am headstrong on the natural birth aspect and I am actually excited for labour because I know I can do it and I want to prove it to myself. I want to feel empowered as a woman and work with my contractions in a calm environment. I don't really have much cash so I am going to attempt hypnobirthing without going to classes or purchasing anything. I get the jist of it anyways. I finally have been signed up with a midwife team after going through hell with my horrible doctor who was pushing OBGYN route so this is a big relief to me. Unfortunately have to wait till august 22 for the initial appointment and I will have to wait even longer for knowing the gender...DAMNIT. That's all I want to know. :growlmad::wacko:

I am hoping I will be considered low risk. I'm already 15 weeks and I have not gained anything more than 1 or 2lbs so I guess that is a good sign so far. I want to do everything possible to not be transfered to the hospital. 

I am due January 20th. When are you due? It would be nice to see this thread fill up with Canadian ladies to share all our stories when the time comes or if it already came. Again great idea Yikes :happydance:


----------



## MollyWeasley

Another Canadian homebirth hopeful here! I'm also from Ontario too. My EDD is mid-February.

I had my first midwife appointment at 10 weeks, next appointment at 14 weeks and we'll get to hear the heartbeat. :happydance:

I'm not too worried about a storm causing the midwife to not be able to make it. We rarely have storms that really limit car travel. Even in a storm I'd think an ambulance could still get to our house - so we could transfer by ambulance if needed I guess. I'm sure our midwives have been through this kinda thing so I'm sure they know what to do in that case.

Our bedroom has off-white carpet. I'll put down a shower curtain and cover it with an old blanket or towels - to cover the area in between our bed and our ensuite bathroom. I figure that's the place I'm most likely to spend a lot of time. Drips or accidents anywhere else can be stain-treated. I have a dog, so I also have a Bissell Little Green. :thumbup:


----------



## starchild09

Thanks for setting up the thread YikesBaby! 

Looking forward to interact with the other Canadian Home Birthers here.


----------



## gaiagirl

Yay, thanks Yikes! Awesome to have this thread :)

I'm on my phone just wanted to comment to add thread to my subscribed...I'll read and comment in more detail soon!


----------



## YikesBaby

*MollyWeasley *- I doubt we will get a big storm... we've had crazy warm winters for the last couple of years... but I just keep having all of these paranoid thoughts of us experiencing Snowmageddon the day I go into labour. :haha:

I think I will go with the shower curtains too!

*Lady_Venom *- I am due Jan 29th. :) Kudos to you for doing it the way you want to! We are staying team yellow... but I can't wait to find out what you gals are having!


----------



## aliss

Hi everyone. 

I'm living just a bit south of Montreal but I am from Vancouver.

I have a home birth planned for around my EDD on Oct 29th 2012. 2nd child, first home birth. Previous was an awful hospital dystocia pitocin labour.

I wouldn't worry about the storms! At least it's the end of January so all the snow removal etc. will already be up & running. If it was early November, I'd think maybe! You can get shower curtains but tbh... I would recommend tons of plastic over your bed itself and some black/cheap bedsheets ;) It gets pretty messy.


----------



## Feronia

Yay! I'm another home birther living in Canada (Vancouver). I'm due December 18th with my first, and I've had similar concerns about transferring during a storm. 

I live in an apartment, so I'm planning on putting down a few shower curtains and towels in the living room and birthing there. Maybe put a sign on the door so neighbours don't wonder why I'm screaming? :D


----------



## aliss

Nice to see a lot of Vancouver homebirthers! I wish I had made that decision the first time around when I had my son (I'm originally from the Fraser Valley, moved here in 2011)


----------



## gaiagirl

OK so in reply to the questions...

I don't have to worry about storms, in all likelihood, because I live in the most temperate climate in Canada and we almost never have snow at the beginning of Nov! I would talk to you midwife about the storm and pool rental because I am sure she has dealt with those same questions from other people! :thumbup:

As far as the floor...I am a little worried about that because I would rather have the baby on our second floor but it does make me wonder...an 800lb tub with four adults in the room...hmmm. My DH doesn't think it is an issue, and my midwives do 30% of their births at homes, so I will ask them if they have every worried about it...


----------



## natasharobin

Thank you for making this thread!

I am due November 8th with our first and we are planning a home birth (possibly water, but in the bath not a pool) here on Vancouver Island.


----------



## gaiagirl

Natasha, looks like we will both be birthing babies around then on Vancouver Island! Awesome :)


----------



## natasharobin

gaiagirl said:


> Natasha, looks like we will both be birthing babies around then on Vancouver Island! Awesome :)

That is fantastic! I am fairly new to Vancouver Island and I look forward to the mild winter this year and being able to still spend time outside with the baby without freezing :)


----------



## TheyCallMeMom

I am planning a home birth in a pool for anytime now. I live in Calgary, AB :)


----------



## YikesBaby

TheyCallMeMom said:


> I am planning a home birth in a pool for anytime now. I live in Calgary, AB :)

Awesome!! We'd love to hear how it goes! :thumbup:


----------



## baskinps

Hey ladies! I am not a hopeful ~anymore~ but I wanted to say, feel free to ask me any questions! I've got a napping bubba on my lap and am left-handed typing so i will be brief for now! I am also from Ontario :)


----------



## YikesBaby

Thanks baskinps! :) Did you use a pool?


----------



## baskinps

I didn't, and it was one of my only regrets. I was advised that having a pool meant having someone there just to maintain the water temp etc, and I wanted as few people as possible so I opted out of that. Also, I have a tiny apartment and nowhere to put it! I figured I would make do with my shower/tub, but it proved to be too shallow to be much use. I would def get one next time.

I would also HIGHLY recommend hypnobirthing. It was very very helpful!


----------



## YikesBaby

Awesome, did you go to classes? If so, would you recommend them?


----------



## gaiagirl

Thanks Baskin, I plan to use a pool that my midwives office rents out.

Yikes, btw - I asked them and they said they've never had a concern with floor support! I'm not worried about that anymore ;)

Baskin - what aspects of hypnobirthing did you find most useful? How did you apply them during labour? And also did you practice any of it with your partner beforehand?

Thanks!


----------



## baskinps

I didn't take the classes, I actually just downloaded a hypnobabies torrent with all the scripts and listened to them every night for a good 6 months or so. I found it absolutely amazing and miss doing it now! The goal is to learn how to use the technique far in advance so that when labour comes around you don't have to think about it, you just do it. I found it so calming and relaxing during pregnancy, it truly put me in the mindset that this whole labour thing is no big deal, that I'm gonna rock it and that I should look forward to it rather than be scared about it. It gave me so much confidence in myself as a woman and also really helped me connect with my unborn baby. The techniques also helped my nerves if I was having a particularly hormonal day. I can think of numerous instances where I was crying for whatever preggo reason and unable to sleep, and within minutes of using the techniques I was passed out. During the actual labour it was incredible. My midwives couldn't even tell if I was having a contraction, they would have to ask if I was before checking the heart rate. The hypnobirthing teaches you also how to breathe through the contractions so that by the time you are in labour, the type of breathing you need to do comes naturally. It really takes a lot of practice and it is so worth it if you want to enjoy every minute.

Also I would like to mention that my experience wasn't completely flawless, we actually had to call the ambulance as his cord was wrapped around his neck and his heart rate plummeted in second stage. BUT because of my relaxation and trust in my midwives, I pushed him out in 15 min and cancelled the ambulance. I didn't get to have my ideal slow breathing second stage but I was happy and relaxed through the whole thing. When people say that labour is painful but you forget the pain when baby is out, I say BS. Labour is the easiest part (and mine lasted 24 hours!) because you are SO excited about what you are doing. Truly the most fun I have ever had. The healing part is harder, IMO.

Edited to add that I didn't really practice with my OH beforehand, i found it most useful to keep it inside my own head. My partner was my rock through the whole thing, he just needed to be there. I knew how to breathe and he would have just gotten in the way lol. I needed him as a physical support, almost like he absorbed the energy that was moving through me. He actually remembers it as that as well.


----------



## rainkat

Another Vancouver Island homebirther here :hi:

We've had 3 successful homebirths and will plan for a fourth. I found being in the tub helpful while I was in labour but when it came time to push I wanted out.

The first time we weren't prepared and ended up throwing out our mattress. I would recommend a plastic sheet or shower curtain. The carpets were fine.


----------



## marieb

Just wanted to say hi!
I'm another Canadian homebirth hopeful here from Calgary :)

I'm due middle of March and am looking for a much better labor/birth experience this time around!


----------



## aliss

Eek, 1 month till my HB! :)


----------



## gaiagirl

6 weeks for me aliss! Can't believe it!


----------



## YikesBaby

Welcome new HB gals!! 

Holy cow *aliss *and *gaiagirl *- you're getting so close!!! I can't believe it. I hope you'll come back and share your stories with us. :) 

*rainkat *- I've been told that women almost always want to be somewhere else when they want to push... I wonder how often it really happens??


----------



## marieb

How exciting that it's coming up so soon!

I feel like March will never get here, although I'm sure in time the weeks will start speeding by.


----------



## gaiagirl

How are we doing ladies?! I know two of us are imminently close! 

This is my first and I am starting to get a little nervous, just not knowing what to expect and wondering if I really can do this?! Eek!

So freaking excited to meet this little guy finally, but such a HUGE event before we get to!


----------



## aliss

Thanks girls!

We are still on track for the home birth, recently found out I'm GBS negative so sweeeet (I was positive with my first and it led to a bunch fo crappy hospital interventions so it was a big deal to me). Birthing room is set up and cleaned. Family flights are booked (my mom + sister from Vancouver).

And now, we just wait.


----------



## YikesBaby

*gaiagirl *- You are going to be fantastic!!! I can't wait to hear your success story!

*aliss *- So exciting!!! I can't believe how close you are. :) Hooray for being GBS neg. Awesome news. 

I met with my midwife this morning and asked a million questions about the birth pool etc. As a reminder - If any of you are planning a water birth and don't already have one... you will need a little fish net (for scooping floaters out of the water... eww!) :) 

Any of you thinking about delayed cord clamping? I am kinda on the fence. Apparently, the midwifery standard is after 2 mins.


----------



## aliss

Thanks!

LOL @ the fish net. I remember asking her why do I need that... she just giggled and said she'd have to scoop poop! Doh!

I haven't thought about delayed cord clamping, tbh it isn't really of interest to me - but I think Ina May's book has some great info on it!


----------



## baskinps

We didn't clamp the cord till it stopped pulsing. Baby can lose a lot of its own blood that ay so it's worth looking into :) We didn't really even think much about it, the time flew by and I was too busy cuddling and meeting him to even think about someone clamping his cord lol.

Excited for you ladies! I wish I was doing it all over again:)


----------



## YikesBaby

Thanks baskinps - that's what I've heard. Do you know how long it took for your baby's cord to stop? Apparently the standard of care is to clamp after 2 mins... but my MW has actually delivered a placenta still attached! (I'm not THAT into it. LOL)

I think I am going to hire a doula too... I wasn't planning on it, but I think my hubby needs it. He's totally nervous and afraid to tell me. ;)


----------



## ruaaur

Hi I'm new to this forum :) I am from Rural South-Western Ontario and I am due on June 2nd. I have my first meeting with my midwife on November 15th. I'm a little nervous about a home birth.. but I really want it!


----------



## aliss

ruaaur said:


> Hi I'm new to this forum :) I am from Rural South-Western Ontario and I am due on June 2nd. I have my first meeting with my midwife on November 15th. I'm a little nervous about a home birth.. but I really want it!

Welcome!! Congrats. My son was born June 8. It was a great time, as I was able to get out & enjoy lovely long walks with the newborn in the warm weather. Good luck with your appointment!!

And where is mah baby!??!?? Fashionably late


----------



## YikesBaby

Welcome *ruaaur *- If a homebirth is what you want, be prepared for people to try to sway you.. but don't let them. I am due Jan 29th and sooo excited for my home birth. :)


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi gals. I am a home birth grad now. Wish I would've found this thread before. Here is a link to our story if interested https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...1-baby-js-water-hbac-story-very-positive.html feel free to ask away!!!


----------



## gaiagirl

That's awesome lovealittle1! So glad you got your HBAC! What kinds of affirmations did you have on those flash cards, I like that idea :)

I am so close now, the nervous anticipation is taking over...I've been doing some hypno birthing exercises and just trying to stay calm and relaxed and positive! Wish it was my second time though so I knew what to expect, at least remotely. The unknown is the scary part!


----------



## baskinps

gaiagirl, you will be pleasantly surprised how "not bad" it really is :)


----------



## YikesBaby

Lovealittle - Your birth sounds exactly the way I've envisioned mine!! You are in inspiration hun!! :)


----------



## MollyWeasley

YikesBaby said:


> Welcome *ruaaur *- If a homebirth is what you want, be prepared for people to try to sway you.. but don't let them. I am due Jan 29th and sooo excited for my home birth. :)

I only tell people about our plans who I am confident will be supportive or at least non-judgemental. This is why my mother knows, but not my mother-in-law :haha: (hubby is totally supportive of that).

The rest, I either flat-out lie or just lie by omission. I don't need any unwanted advice or negative opinions on the matter.


----------



## aliss

My mom is not happy with the idea of a home birth but she said, "I don't like it, but it's your baby and that's what matters".... :cloud9: I do love my mom for being nonjudgmental about what she doesn't believe in. My OH's family still doesn't know, LOL. We don't plan to tell them until later.

I have an NST booked in a few days for 41+3 though


----------



## Alison9991

Hello Ladies, I am also an Ontario home birth hopeful. I hope to have a waterbirth. I am due April 2, 2013. Its nice to hear positive feedback, stories and questions that I never would have though to ask. :)


----------



## gaiagirl

Great news in BC! The Health Minister had officially recommended home births for low risk pregnancies!

https://www.timescolonist.com/touch/health/story.html?id=7481232


----------



## natasharobin

gaiagirl said:


> Great news in BC! The Health Minister had officially recommended home births for low risk pregnancies!
> 
> https://www.timescolonist.com/touch/health/story.html?id=7481232

That's wonderful news!


----------



## aliss

gaiagirl said:


> Great news in BC! The Health Minister had officially recommended home births for low risk pregnancies!
> 
> https://www.timescolonist.com/touch/health/story.html?id=7481232

Fantastic!! :)

I will show this to my mom (I'm originally from BC), she's sulking a bit about me having a home birth (she's here visiting actually), worried about hemorrhage etc. Well, I'm 40+5 now, afraid she might miss the birth anyways but I'll show her this.


----------



## YikesBaby

Alison - Welcome! :)

Aliss - Start doing all the things they say will induce labour... I hear BDing is one of them! ;)

Gaiagirl - Woohoo! Way to go BC!!


----------



## aliss

Thanks! We did last night, but nothing at all!!! I feel like a seacow doing it now :rofl:


----------



## YikesBaby

Aliss - Apparently spicy food, pineapple, lots of walking, nipple stimulation, drinking raspberry leaf tea, consuming castor oil and acupuncture will all help encourage LO to make an appearance!

And some of the less conventional ones I've heard of: 
- Blowing up balloons: the theory is that the build up of abdominal pressure encourages labour to start. 
- Bouncing on your birth ball or driving your car down a bumpy road would seem to put the same faith in shaking things up a little.
- Get a weepy video and have a good cry.
- Wear your best underwear(Murphy's law will ensure that your waters break in them).

:)


----------



## aliss

Thanks for that great list! I will start some of them tomorrow. I have a reflexology/massage appointment booked for 2:30pm. Murphy's law, I suppose, since that is something I'm really looking forward too!!! :rofl:

Balloons, I've done that all day LOL for my toddler!


----------



## lemongrass

I have to say, I'm jealous of you ladies! I would love a homebirth but I'm 45 mins- 1 hr away from a hospital, and it's just too far for my comfort. I'm a supporter though!


----------



## YikesBaby

lemongrass said:


> I have to say, I'm jealous of you ladies! I would love a homebirth but I'm 45 mins- 1 hr away from a hospital, and it's just too far for my comfort. I'm a supporter though!

My hospital, the one I am pre-registered at (just in case), is 45 mins away. That's the one where my MW has jurisdiction... so if there is any sign of problem she will transfer me sooner than later.

If there is a last minute emergency with baby, etc... there is another hospital 10 mins away. That gave me the peace of mind to go for it! :)


----------



## lovealittle1

gaiagirl said:


> That's awesome lovealittle1! So glad you got your HBAC! What kinds of affirmations did you have on those flash cards, I like that idea :)
> 
> I am so close now, the nervous anticipation is taking over...I've been doing some hypno birthing exercises and just trying to stay calm and relaxed and positive! Wish it was my second time though so I knew what to expect, at least remotely. The unknown is the scary part!

Gaia-if you are interested on page 184 of my journal i listed some of my favorites but I probably had made about 30 cards. I really reccomend doing the cards. Even writing them out is helpful in itself.


----------



## aliss

Lalalalala.... I can't believe #2 is going later than #1 did. Thought that 2nd babies came earlier?? And #1 was a week late! lol.


----------



## rainkat

My third was 12 days late. I finally asked my midwife to break my water because the rules here won't allow a homebirth beyond 42 weeks.
I think I'm going to start saying I am due in May so it doesn't seem like such a long wait this time.


----------



## ruaaur

Hang in there! :hugs: Any day now!




aliss said:


> Lalalalala.... I can't believe #2 is going later than #1 did. Thought that 2nd babies came earlier?? And #1 was a week late! lol.


----------



## gaiagirl

Well aliss, unless I start to feel SOMETHING I'll be joining you in the late club tomorrow! No twinges, no signs...arg!


----------



## ruaaur

Anyone still expecting in this thread?? I'm 28 weeks now :D and starting to get really excited for my home birth


----------



## marieb

Me! 
Although I hope for not much longer :)


----------



## ruaaur

LOL! Thanks Marie!

I hope you're not expecting for too much longer either! I would love to hear your story after your little one gets here! How are you feeling?


----------



## aliss

aliss said:


> Lalalalala.... I can't believe #2 is going later than #1 did. Thought that 2nd babies came earlier?? And #1 was a week late! lol.




ruaaur said:


> Hang in there! :hugs: Any day now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aliss said:
> 
> 
> Lalalalala.... I can't believe #2 is going later than #1 did. Thought that 2nd babies came earlier?? And #1 was a week late! lol.Click to expand...




gaiagirl said:


> Well aliss, unless I start to feel SOMETHING I'll be joining you in the late club tomorrow! No twinges, no signs...arg!

Awww, thank you girls! Sorry for my late reply! Apparently my bitching sent me into labour and he was born that day!!! :)


----------



## gaiagirl

Aliss I think I had mine the day after you? I was Nov 9th...


----------



## gaiagirl

Oh nm it was a few days later! I'm thinking of his age by due date (for wonder weeks since I'm obsessed with them right now) lol


----------



## aliss

Haha! Yeah mine was due the 21st, then the 29th, then born the 5th. Those little guys, making us wait :rofl: Atleast they are here now, that was a frustrating wait!!


----------



## gaiagirl

Lol yes, except I am dreaming of the sleep I had even in third trimester!


----------



## agreeksmom

hey can i join i went natural with my son and we have decided to do a home birth donno if ill give birth on bed or pool yet still a scary thought


----------



## aliss

agreeksmom said:


> hey can i join i went natural with my son and we have decided to do a home birth donno if ill give birth on bed or pool yet still a scary thought

Sèbastian? Tu es francophone???

Anyways, I would set up both pool and the bed - then go for what you choose at the moment. I had the pool ready, but decided the bed. Didn't want to use the pool.


----------



## Feronia

aliss said:


> agreeksmom said:
> 
> 
> hey can i join i went natural with my son and we have decided to do a home birth donno if ill give birth on bed or pool yet still a scary thought
> 
> Sèbastian? Tu es francophone???
> 
> Anyways, I would set up both pool and the bed - then go for what you choose at the moment. I had the pool ready, but decided the bed. Didn't want to use the pool.Click to expand...

Agreed! I had them both set up but I used the pool, not the bed at all. It's all in the moment!


----------



## YikesBaby

I laboured in the pool from 7-10 cm and ended up pushing in there for an hour... and when I wasn't getting anywhere my MW encouraged me to have her in bed. So that's what I did! It's good to be prepared for whatever you 'may' want. :) Good luck hun!!! Home births are so awesome!!!


----------



## readynwilling

Hi ladies.

Due Aug 1st. Getting serious about a HB. My DH isn't thrilled, but he said its my choice. I find its a harder choice to make with him not 100% on board. 

Anyone who has had their births want to tell me about what kind of "mess" was left to clean up? And how much work they thought the prep was??

I had a natural hospital birth with my first (12hrs) and would have been shorter if nurse had broken my water... but our hospital seems to be understaffed and no nurses were available for me, so i was sorta "floating" around mat ward, with no room, and no care LOL. Wanting to avoid that this time.


----------



## ruaaur

Hey! I'm due June 2nd, and I live just an hour and a bit away from you!

This is my first baby, so I don't have any advice about the mess, but my midwife assures me that she is the one who does the clean-up, and she's given me a list of things to have ready before hand to facilitate that. Would you like me to put it up for you?



readynwilling said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Due Aug 1st. Getting serious about a HB. My DH isn't thrilled, but he said its my choice. I find its a harder choice to make with him not 100% on board.
> 
> Anyone who has had their births want to tell me about what kind of "mess" was left to clean up? And how much work they thought the prep was??
> 
> I had a natural hospital birth with my first (12hrs) and would have been shorter if nurse had broken my water... but our hospital seems to be understaffed and no nurses were available for me, so i was sorta "floating" around mat ward, with no room, and no care LOL. Wanting to avoid that this time.


----------



## ruaaur

also- My sister in law and cousins all live in KW- I'm there all the time


----------



## readynwilling

Hi Ruaar! Congrats on your first! 

I have spoken to my midwife a bit about it... will ask more at my next appt. i have seen a couple of supply lists they all look pretty much the same :) thanks. I guess i really enjoyed not having to do anything after my hospital birth. People cleaned up, took care of me... and i dont' want to be dealing with birth aftermath LOL. 

You must be GTA or London area?? I like KW, nice and "central" LOL.


----------



## gaiagirl

The setup I thought was easy. Had a list of things to get and my midwife sold a package of supplies for $20. Rented a pool and it was delivered. Set up the room by 38 weeks but DH set up the pool the day of.

Cleanup I didn't even notice because the midwives and DH did everything. The only thing I even saw happening was laundry the next day (towels) and some garbage (pads and shower curtain I put on the futon in our birth room) being taken out. Otherwise it was in no way an inconvenience at all!


----------



## ruaaur

Thanks :)! I'm definitely getting excited!

I'm actually an hour away from london too haha. I live in Good Ol' Huron County haha...about as 'uncentral' as you can get in South Western Ontario :dohh: lol

I was worried about the cleanup too, and my midwife was very reassuring..she basically said that it's my job to just mom (and DH's to just dad!) and they'll do the rest.


----------



## aliss

They'll bring yellow hazmat bags and do everything. They don't even want you getting out of bed, just lay there and nurse, that's all!!! Besides, if you try and get up to clean, you're just going to leak icky blood & other gunk all over the floor and make it worse!!


----------



## floatingbaby

Hi ladies :wave:

I'm in BC - due beginning of July - and really hoping for a HB, but unsure whether the midwife in the town I'll be giving birth in will be able to take me on... I wish there were more mid-wives around!


----------



## gaiagirl

Where in BC are you? They are quickly gaining popularity here and ubc is taking in even more now!


----------



## floatingbaby

gaiagirl said:


> Where in BC are you? They are quickly gaining popularity here and ubc is taking in even more now!

I know! I'm so glad midwives are making a comeback in our world :thumbup:

I live on a small island north of Quadra Island - about 1.5 hrs from Campbell River. I will be going to Sechelt to give birth and there is currently only one registered MW there and she is only taking 2 women per month. She says she's inclined to take me on as well since I want a HB and she is the only one able to offer me that... But I'll find out in 3 weeks her decision :wacko:

Have you ever heard of a doctor agreeing to a HB in BC??? I just started thinking about this this morning - I wonder if my doc would agree to that?! :haha:


----------



## aliss

omg we have friends on Quadra :rofl: Small world


----------



## gaiagirl

I'm on Van Isl, born and raised ;)

I highly doubt an OB would do that but I live in Vic now and if you choose an OB you usually have a rotation of 5-7 and never know who will be on call when you are in labour!


----------



## agreeksmom

aliss said:


> agreeksmom said:
> 
> 
> hey can i join i went natural with my son and we have decided to do a home birth donno if ill give birth on bed or pool yet still a scary thought
> 
> Sèbastian? Tu es francophone???
> 
> Anyways, I would set up both pool and the bed - then go for what you choose at the moment. I had the pool ready, but decided the bed. Didn't want to use the pool.Click to expand...

my hubby is half french half greek


----------



## floatingbaby

gaiagirl said:


> I'm on Van Isl, born and raised ;)
> 
> I highly doubt an OB would do that but I live in Vic now and if you choose an OB you usually have a rotation of 5-7 and never know who will be on call when you are in labour!

I love the Island, esp Comox Valley area. And Victoria, I always want to go to Victoria and drink delicious beer. 

It's strange to me how places so close in jurisdiction can operate so differently... If I can't get the MW then I'll see a regular family doctor who normally only takes maternity patients. She is so great and I'd be thrilled to have her too, except she delivers in hospitals. However, she always delivers her mat patients babies so it's not like being cared for by an OB. So I won't choose an OB, if I somehow turned high risk I'd have to give birth in Vancouver as Sechelt doesn't handle high risk or births before 36w. 
But, if I do end up seeing the reg doc I will ask her, just to see, if she'd be willing to attend at home :shrug: she delivered two of my nieces, so she's kind of 'in the family' :haha:


----------



## ruaaur

I had my home birth on June 1st! 

I am Strep B + , and everything went well


----------



## gaiagirl

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## spinneybaby

Hi Ladies, another home birth hopeful from Canada here. I live in Nova Scotia and I am really hopeful but a lot of factors have to fall in place for our homebirth to happen


----------



## floatingbaby

ruaaur said:


> I had my home birth on June 1st!
> 
> I am Strep B + , and everything went well

Hey congrats, that is wonderful! 

Did you have to have antibiotics or was your midwife just not concerned with transfer to baby??


----------



## ruaaur

floatingbaby said:


> ruaaur said:
> 
> 
> I had my home birth on June 1st!
> 
> I am Strep B + , and everything went well
> 
> Hey congrats, that is wonderful!
> 
> Did you have to have antibiotics or was your midwife just not concerned with transfer to baby??Click to expand...

She was not concerned at all, because my water didn't break until I was about 8-9 cm dialated, and things progressed very quickly from that point. We had IV antibiotics on hand, but didn't end up using them.


----------



## RosyGray

Are there any new Canadian Home Birthers out there? 

I'm looking forward to my home birth in Ontario in mid-April. I was devastated to be put on the waiting list for a midwife - figured I would end up in the hospital again. But we were lucky enough to get a spot just in October, so we met with her last week and our next appointment is Nov 18th where we meet our second/back-up midwife. Yaay! 

Anyone else out there for 2014?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hi ladies!!!

I've been in the Homebirthers section before but I can't remember if I was here specifically. My name is Brandi, and I have three kids, ages 6, 5, and 2. I had hospital births and an OB with my two oldest, and a hospital birth with a midwife for my third. I wanted to do a homebirth with my youngest but my then husband wasn't having any of it because we almost lost our son at 3 hours old. He stopped breathing.

Now I'm expecting number 4 in July and going with a midwife again, and since I'm single, no man shall stand in my way of a home birth! I look forward to getting to know you ladies better!


----------



## Junebugs

Hey Ladies!!! 

Just wanted to joint the club!! :) I had a hospital birth with an OB with my first and just had My first HB with my second on Halloween!! I have to say i was soooo nervous about it at first but i am now SOOOOOOOOOOO happy i did it! It was the most amazing experience and i felt so comfortable being at home.


----------



## gaiagirl

Congrats!


----------



## Sorsha

I'm a home birth hopeful in Toronto! Due Jan 21st; so far, so good. I'm thinking of trying a water birth but not 100% decided on that aspect. This is our first.


----------



## goddess25

I am just east of Vancouver and just had a home birth. It was wonderful. Midwives so supportive, no mess and I was in my bed nursing about 20m after birth. Had a bit of a bleed but it was just fine, and despite that still no mess on the carpets. Totally professional and lovely.


----------



## aliss

goddess25 said:


> I am just east of Vancouver and just had a home birth. It was wonderful. Midwives so supportive, no mess and I was in my bed nursing about 20m after birth. Had a bit of a bleed but it was just fine, and despite that still no mess on the carpets. Totally professional and lovely.

I had no idea you were in Langley lol, I moved from there about 2.5 years ago. There's no BnB girls here in MTL. :shrug: Congrats on your home birth!! I heard great things about the Langley midwives. I had Alex at Langley Memorial and it was an absolute nightmare, hate that friggin place and my friends all warned me, should've listened. Had a home birth here in MTL.


----------



## goddess25

aliss said:


> goddess25 said:
> 
> 
> I am just east of Vancouver and just had a home birth. It was wonderful. Midwives so supportive, no mess and I was in my bed nursing about 20m after birth. Had a bit of a bleed but it was just fine, and despite that still no mess on the carpets. Totally professional and lovely.
> 
> I had no idea you were in Langley lol, I moved from there about 2.5 years ago. There's no BnB girls here in MTL. :shrug: Congrats on your home birth!! I heard great things about the Langley midwives. I had Alex at Langley Memorial and it was an absolute nightmare, hate that friggin place and my friends all warned me, should've listened. Had a home birth here in MTL.Click to expand...

If it was a hospital birth it would have been Langley Memorial too as I would not have made it to Surrey in time most likely not that I wanted to birth there either. First 2 were born in St. Pauls. My me told me that Langley keep you for at least 24 hours regardless of how uncomplicated the birth is..glad we both had a home birth.


----------

